# Carp fishing



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Probably gonna go out today and try for some bass as usual but a park ranger told me the carp are spawning and biting a lot lately. Anyone here ever fish for em? Eat em? Curious what setups you use and techniques. I just have a regular old spinning rod.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Used to catch them when fishing for channel cats back in Iowa, we used chicken livers soaked in walnut extract for bait. I've also caught them with worms.

I have eaten them, there's a restaurant in Omaha, NE. I tried to duplicate their carp recipe and never could. It was outstanding.

​*http://joetessplace.com/*​
Here's a carp recipe:

Find some use cedar shake shingles, place one large cleaned and scaled carp per shingle. Season the carp and shingle heavily with your favorite Cajun seasonings. Place in a 300 degree preheated oven for 20 minutes. Check every few minutes to make sure the shingle doesn't ignite. Remove from oven, throw carp in trash and eat the shingle.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Best thing I ever used for Carp, a dough ball made from bread and some cheese in it .


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Used to fish them as a kid
Like Ed, used dough balls
Never ate them unless they were smoked


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Even smoked carp are not all that good (just my opinion), but there are some people that like them I guess.

We used to take the chicken parts that came with a whole chicken, grind them up and mix in some peanut butter and corn starch. Then take a gob of the mix and put it around a treable hook and then put cheese cloth over the ball to keep it on the hook.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's me with a carp taken on the Black River near Port Huron, Michigan from yesteryear.

Carp can be a blast on light tackle - especially in a river. Like hooking the boat anchor, though.

Dough balls (Pillsbury Popping Fresh) mixed with corn meal and molasses allowed to set overnight refrigerated. Tiny treble hooks. Irresistible.

The trick to getting carp to be worth eating is to remove the mud vein along the back and to cut the fat off the sides and soak the good meat in buttermilk. An old gentleman friend directly from Russia loved them - especially if they were taken from good water and said, "In Russia, Carp is number 1 fish"! You can also spice them up like salmon patties.

One of the best fights ever came while trout fishing at night with a 9-foot split bamboo fly rod with a 4-pound test leader. Took about 20 minutes before the monster even surfaced.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic Glen, tell me you don't still have that jackshirt!!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

they swim right of the bank against the rip-rap here , so when I was a kid we used to just wrap a piece of tiewire to a stick and make a loop like a lariat, then lie down on a rock and place loop in water. when carp swam through loop we'd just yank it tight and throw it on the bank an do all again. used to catch a bunch of em that way.it was not unusual to catch 30-40 a day.

carp are considered a trash fish here. about the only ones that eat em are the mexicans and the polish.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well that explains a lot

im part Polish and part Hispanic lol


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> well that explains a lot
> 
> im part Polish and part Hispanic lol


lol. meant nothing derogitive by the comment. just stating a fact. there was a polish family lived next door to us and they loved carp, but would only eat them in spring and winter when water was really cold. they said in the warm, dirty, summer water they did not taste as good


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

no worries, i knew you didnt mean anything by it

like i said, it just explained why we ate them. with full blooded polish grand parents on one side,and a full blooded hispanic grandmother on the other..

my grandpa would have us go to the river(a block from their house) in the spring and fall and catch as many as we could. he had two old refrigerators in his back yard that he had converted into smokers.

he removed as much fat and the mud vein before smoking. i liked them when i was younger. but havent had it in years now.

i have a friend whos from Laos, he and his family eat them. hes says they are delicious.


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

They eat crawdad flies. Never eaten one certain folks know someway to make the bony damn things edible but not me


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Had 'em ground up with lots of spice and pressed into patties. Edible, but somewhat disguised. Never been hungry enough beyond that.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I use a 50# bow and we don't eat stuff out of the rivers around here.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------

